# New PowerBook.. Still one button?!? Argg!!



## kon21 (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone know when Apple will get with the times and provide a second mouse button the PowerBooks?
I find it a bit inconvenient to have to hit Ctrl-Click if you want to empty the trash. 
The OS supports a second button natively already so whats the hold up?

Apple Please!!


----------



## ScottW (Feb 24, 2005)

I have heard that "Steve's" response to right-clicking is "Find a better user interface method". Basically, and I semi-agree, that the right click menu is a lazy way of implementing your menuing.

Granding, I like right clicking, but I also know that some apps in the windows world, it is like all menus are under the right click.


----------



## Gerard McLean (Feb 24, 2005)

Might be lazy, but it is like the QWERTY keyboard... been around too long to change!

G.


----------



## Lasha (Feb 24, 2005)

Exactly. I don't think Apple will ever change their single mouse button. It's like...their "THING" that every company has, you know? I am perfectly fine with the single mouse button for their products, but I can always get a nice Logitech or Microsoft mouse that'll do my right clicking just fine.


----------



## Convert (Feb 24, 2005)

Just been playing Rise of Nations. It's good. The units only move to a point when you right click. That is annoying. 

Hopefully I can fix this though.


----------



## Viro (Feb 24, 2005)

If you hold the mouse button down on the trash for 1 second, the menu comes up as if you had right clicked it.

Much as it would annoy most new Mac users, the Mac doesn't need a 2nd button. It works fine with 1 button. What used to be missing was a scroll wheel, but with the new Powerbooks (and on old ones with the iScroll patch), you get scroll wheel functionality as well.

So no, the Mac doesn't need the 2nd button. The interface is well designed enough to be used only with 1 button.


----------



## mi5moav (Feb 24, 2005)

ctrl click trash???  You can also just use speach cntrl and say empty trash. Why have fifty buttons to do something when one or none can do the same.  "empty trash", said the mac user... and it was done.     

"Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows user, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows user, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows user, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows user, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows user, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows user, "Empty the GD trash", said the windows users, "Empty the GD trash!!!!!!!", said the windows user.

Forty days and fourty nights this went on until his wife bought him a powerbook and said "now try it dear"  "Empty the trash" said the ex windows user....Phhhhht, and it was done.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd like to see 3 trackpad buttons (one under the trackpad, two on the right hand side), simply to make *Expose* functionality (and later, Dashboard) quicker to activate.

All those UI studies that say "2 mouse buttons are no better than 1" don't take Expose into account (at least as far as I'm aware), because Expose is new territory.

Kap


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2005)

kon21 said:
			
		

> I find it a bit inconvenient to have to hit Ctrl-Click if you want to empty the trash.


I guess you've never tried click and hold to bring up dock menus.


----------



## potter__ (Feb 24, 2005)

Buy a mouse.


----------



## Convert (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't think Applw _can_ include a 2 button interface on the Powerbook G4. G5 yes. But, updates on a predecessor machine can't go so far. So, releasing a new G4 Powerbook, that replaces the old Powerbook, isn't fair to those who own the original Powerbook G4, IMO. If they released the G5 Powerbook and it had the 2 buttons, then fine, totally brand new model, fair go.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 25, 2005)

Convert -- Apple adds new features to the PowerBooks with most every release.  They most certainly _can_ add a two-button trackpad to a PowerBook G4, since they added USB2.0, FireWire 800, Digital Audio Input, etc. to later PowerBook G4s.  Are we saying that those additions aren't fair to the original PowerBook G4 owners?

Apple has stated that the one-button mouse is their mode of operation for the forseeable future.  It's not the fact that adding a two-button trackpad to a newer generation PowerBook G4 "alienates" previous PowerBook G4 owners, it's the fact that they don't want to do it.  And I seriously doubt we'll see a two-button trackpad on the PowerBook G5.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2005)

Warning: Old man rant coming on!

I can't say this enough. As long as Steve jobs is at Apple (and for a some after he leaves because of employees who worship him), Apple will continue to ship a one button mouse. End of Story! ::ha::

end old man rant.


----------



## JPigford (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't see any reason why you shouldn't include a 2 button mouse. 2 buttons is lazy interface design? Having to Control+click stuff insted of just right clicking is a bad design. Infact, the MORE buttons you have the better. The more you can do with one hand, the more productive you'll be. My mouse has 4 buttons + scroll and when I got I bet my productivity almost doubled because I can do so much with ONLY the mouse.


----------



## kon21 (Feb 25, 2005)

I play all kinds of games with my Powerbook.
It is extreamly hard to be efficieant without the use of the second moust button.
At times I'm unable to pull out a mouse, so a second mouse button on the laptop would be a great gift.


----------



## Viro (Feb 25, 2005)

@JPigford:
That's highly debatable whether more mouse buttons makes you more productive. What do you map the mouse buttons to? On my Powerbook, the 1 button suits me just fine. The only functionality missing was the scroll wheel, and iScroll pretty much takes care of that. Learn the keyboard short cuts. They're called short cuts for a reason .

@kon21
The only reason I use a mouse with my Powerbook is when I want precise control of the cursor. Sadly, I'm not good enough with the track pad for that. Thus, for games and the odd time I load up Photoshop Elements or some drawing app, I use my mouse.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 25, 2005)

Interesting thought - can the new trackpad functionality in the Powerbooks be configured to trigger Expose/Dashboard? Now *that* would be cool.  

Kap


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 25, 2005)

I hate the one button mouse, and now that this thread has reminded me of the plight of the Apple notebooks, I hate the one button on those as well.  Stupid one-button mouse.  It hurts Apple and should go.

And duh, a right-click is a good feature...  why is that not obvious?


----------



## JPigford (Feb 25, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> @JPigford:
> That's highly debatable whether more mouse buttons makes you more productive. What do you map the mouse buttons to? On my Powerbook, the 1 button suits me just fine. The only functionality missing was the scroll wheel, and iScroll pretty much takes care of that. Learn the keyboard short cuts. They're called short cuts for a reason .


Okay maybe highly debatable for you, but for me it was a MASSIVE increase in productivity. To each their own...but I know I'll never use a one button mouse.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow, this iScroll2 thing is wonderful! The two-finger-on-the-track-pad-and-clicking-the-mouse-button-pulling-up-the-contextual-menu option is very handy!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 26, 2005)

my mouse has three buttons.  (it's an MS wireless tilt wheel.) As soon as i had got used to exposé being on the middle button - i got so much faster moving around the mac - between programs and windows - just checking how long left on a download - click, and click back. split second. done. and so much more....

it's just stopped working today - for some reason exposé has forgotten my middlemouse button exists. (btw any ideas? i need it back! i've repaired disk permissions twice, and reinstalled the intellipoint drivers.  i think it stopped working when i uninstalled usb overdrive.  i reinstalled usb overdrive and still doesn't work... )

only now do i miss it - i kepp pressing it and nothing happens. i feel so much slower - everything takes longer as i have to go the long way round.  so, to answer your debate - having more buttons does make you more productive.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2005)

Get rid of the Intellipoint software, unless you really need it.

I have an optical Intellimouse Explorer 3.0, and don't use any driver software for it.  Middle-click (the wheel button) is Expose, as well as the two thumb buttons on the side of the mouse.  Of course, these buttons can only be set to function as Expose buttons without any driver software, but that's fine with me.

I think the fact that USBOverdrive and the Intellipoint drivers are installed could be causing problems -- it's kind of like a compter "conflict of interest".  It should be an "either x or y" situation, not both Intellipoint and USBOverdrive.

Try uninstalling both driver packages and see if that helps.  Then, if you need functionality included with either the Intellipoint drivers or the USBOverdrive drivers, you can install one or the other and see if Expose still works that way.


----------



## JPigford (Feb 26, 2005)

How do you set your mouse to control Expose?


----------



## chornbe (Feb 26, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> I don't think Applw _can_ include a 2 button interface on the Powerbook G4. G5 yes. But, updates on a predecessor machine can't go so far. So, releasing a new G4 Powerbook, that replaces the old Powerbook, isn't fair to those who own the original Powerbook G4, IMO. If they released the G5 Powerbook and it had the 2 buttons, then fine, totally brand new model, fair go.




Uhm... With all due respect, screw fair. It's evolution in the market place. Fair simply isn't a viable argument. Pricepoints change before you get your new computer home from the store. "Fair" would mean that you get a new computer , dvd player, toaster, car, house, phone, camera, etc., every time they release a new model of anything.


----------



## Cow Loon (Feb 26, 2005)

I spent a lot of time figuring out what notebook computer I would buy. The main negative for the powerbook was the one button mouse. I finally convinced myself that powerbook would be a good buy, and I'm badly hurting from the one button mouse.

There is this new thing called the internet and my use of a computer isn't limited to applications running mac software installed locally, I use remote computers using different operating systems. Those operating systems have their own user interfaces. I've been using a 3 button mouse for years and decades. The one button mouse sucks.

Is there anyone who builds custom trackpads with 3 buttons to replace the existing one in the powerbook? I'm guessing no. That was another negative against the powerbook, is the lack of upgrade options the powerbook and for macs.

Simplicity through feature reduction sucks. The technical capabilities of the average person have increased dramatically since the 70s. People who are confused by having to deal with more than one mouse button will appear to kids like those grandmothers who need someone to help them change the channel on the radio because they're not skilled with electronics.

Anyway, I'm going to look into one of those wireless trackball's with 4 mouse buttons around it. But, then I have 2 objects to cart around with me. I like to use my powerbook with it resting tilted against my legs, sitting in bed. That's about 90% of it's value for me.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 26, 2005)

I use a 4 button mouse on osx and wish there were even more buttons.


----------



## Randman (Feb 27, 2005)

Sidetrack allows for right-clicking and multiple clicking on trackpads up to rev c. DejaMenu is a great way (and free) for menus where you want them and when. The rest of it just people used to doing it one way and wanting it another without even giving it a try.
  If the above isn't good enough, get a mouse/trackball. If that's not good enough, don't get an Apple laptop or even an Apple computer. Or get a mini and whatever equipment you want with it.


----------



## Viro (Feb 27, 2005)

JPigford said:
			
		

> How do you set your mouse to control Expose?



Under System Preferences->Expose


----------



## JPigford (Feb 27, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> Under System Preferences->Expose


Not seeing options for mouse control. There's just "Acitve Screen Corners" and "Keyboard" and the Keyboard section doesn't have any mouse options.


----------



## Viro (Feb 27, 2005)

Strange. It should be there. Here's what mine looks like.


----------



## Convert (Feb 27, 2005)

I do it, by going to the Mouse software, and assiging the buttons to F9, F10, F11. But, be sure to change those keys first. So, if you wish to assign F9 to the mouse, change it (in the expose preferences) so Expose doesn't use F9. If you don't do this, when you try and assign F9 to the mouse, it will just carry out the function.

I know there's a work around, but I can't remember it.


----------



## JPigford (Feb 27, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> Strange. It should be there. Here's what mine looks like.


That defintely isn't there. I'm using a Wacom Intuos2 Tablet and use the mouse it comes with...hmmm.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 27, 2005)

I've a Logitech MX310, the right button, and each of buttons 3,4,5 and 6 can be configured for various exposé functions. But I don't have the LogiTech software installed, and use USB Overdrive, which has other advantages for me.  My experience has been that some manufacturers prevent system options from coming up for no good reason (maybe to keep their own software more predictable - what a concept!)


----------



## JPigford (Feb 27, 2005)

I figured it out. Looks like Wacom had prevented the system options but I used a Bluetooth mouse I had laying around and activated it and then it showed the options. I then applied them to my Wacom mouse and BOOM....works now. Score.


----------



## Convert (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh, because I can't see the options on Viro's pic either...

I have a mouse, 5 buttons, awful software (basically, unreadable).

Is there anyway of getting the options with just one mouse?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 27, 2005)

who is your mouse manufacturer?


----------



## Convert (Feb 28, 2005)

A4Tech,

I posted a picture of the Preferences Pane once, it was awful, all the text over lapped... couldn't read anything. Oh, and everytime I plugged the mouse in I had to reconfigure it. I'll post a pic of the PP if you want.


----------



## Cow Loon (Feb 28, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Sidetrack allows for right-clicking and multiple clicking on trackpads up to rev c.



Wow! This seems to work well so far. It seems be the solution.

In addition to being able to right-click, I can set the button to be right-click, so I can left click on the track pad and not have to tap so hard to left-click. I was getting seriously fatigued both with having to use 2 hands all the time and having click so hard on the track pad button.


----------



## thewelshman (Mar 1, 2005)

I only use the onboard trackpad in an emergency, any USB three button mouse works just fine.  I bought a SONY and a Saitek ($4 and $8), its small and transportable and if you are displaying anything to anyone else on the laptop, as a lot of us do, then forget the little trackpad.

Steve Jobs is fine "Old man"


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 1, 2005)

i have no idea how i used to have exposé under the middle mouse - i just can't figure it out now

usb overdrive doesn't have the option to use exposé and macos exposé options allows me to use middle mouse (mouse 3), but for somereason still doesn't work.

i'm gonna uninstall everything usboverdrive, intellipoint and start again.  disk permissions also


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2005)

[wrong post]


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's a possible solution: Add a second, smaller button to the trackpad--to the right of the main button, 1/2 the size.

New users w/little computer experience would have no trouble determining which button is the most important. People used to a second button would have one on their laptops.

Peace on earth thanks to me.

Or not.

Doug


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 1, 2005)

i have uninstalled usb overdrive and manually deleted all files for microsoft mouse.  restart.

same problme though - i can assign expose to the right mouse button fine, just does nothing when i set it to mouse btn 3.  it's like i don't have a 3rd mouse button, according to the mac, yet i can scroll fine in all macos

anythoughts?


----------

